# موبايل ..



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

الحقيقة الموضوع بسيط أووووووووووى ..

كل واحد مننا يدخل يقولنا موبايله نوعه أيه ؟؟

و كان معاه موبايل أيه قبل كدا ؟؟

و لو هيغير نفسه يجيب أيه ؟؟

ياريت الفكرة تعجبكم و تستجيبوا ..


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مايو 2010)

فكره لذيذه يا مان

بصراحه مش هينفع اقول كان معايا ايه قبل كده لانى بطبيعة شغلى مسكت موبيلات كتييييييير جدا اعتقد مفيش موبيل نوكيا ممسكتهوش 

لكن حاليا *n95 8 giga* ومش بفكر ابيعه ولا اشترى غيره

على فكره الموضوع يتناسب اكتر مع قسم الموبيلات


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

أنا هبدأ 

أنا أول ما جيبت جيبت موبايل 1100 اللى بكشاف دا من 6 سنين 

بعد كدا غيرت لنوكيا مش فاكر رقم الموديل بالظبط (( هى كانت بفلاتا وكاميرا و شاشة من برا )) تقريباً كان أسمها 6150 I  حاجة زى كدا ..

اللى معايا حالياً (( samsung sgh e 250 ))  لونها أسود و رقيقة أووووووووووووى ..

بس كاميرتها تعبانة جداً ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جمييييل جدا يا زاما*
*انا كان معايا 3410 نوكيا زمااااااااااااان *
*وحاليا 5200 نوكيا برضه*
*وبفكر اغيره بس لسه مش مقررة هاجيب ايه*​


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> فكره لذيذه يا مان
> 
> بصراحه مش هينفع اقول كان معايا ايه قبل كده لانى بطبيعة شغلى مسكت موبيلات كتييييييير جدا اعتقد مفيش موبيل نوكيا ممسكتهوش
> 
> ...



حلو الموبايل دا هتخلينى أجيبه بعد ما كنت أعتزلت موضوع التغيير كل شوية ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا *كيوبيد* ..

الحقيقة يا حبيبى أنا بقصد أننا نتعرف ع الأعضاء مش ع الموبايلات ..

بمعنى أنا مش بقصد الناحية الفنية للموبايل فلذلك جيبته هنا ..

دا كان قصدى ..


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جمييييل جدا يا زاما*
> *انا كان معايا 3410 نوكيا زمااااااااااااان *
> *وحاليا 5200 نوكيا برضه*
> *وبفكر اغيره بس لسه مش مقررة هاجيب ايه*​



أة أنا ملاحظ أن الناس هنا بتعشق النوكيا ، بس مش عارف ليه ؟؟

أنا بحب السامسونج مووووووووووت ..

نورتى يا روكا ..


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

أنا معى موبايل عادى نوكيا

وعاوز واحد جديد حديث هديه منكم

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أة أنا ملاحظ أن الناس هنا بتعشق النوكيا ، بس مش عارف ليه ؟؟
> 
> أنا بحب السامسونج مووووووووووت ..
> 
> نورتى يا روكا ..


*تقريبا عشان سوفت وير بتاعه سهل *
*والله اعلم:11azy:*​


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2010)

اول موبايل ليا كان الكاتيل كان من 7 سنيين  حاجة كدة كانت تملى العين اد كف الايد هههههههه
بعد كدة جبت حاجات كتيييييير كلها نوكيا 
لحد ما ستقريت على موبايلى حبيبى ما اقدرش استغنى عنه ابدا و مش عايزة اغيره خالص 
نوكيا 6085 بحبه اوى بينى و بينه الفة و عشرة ههههههههههه
ربنا يخليه ليا


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

ما بستعملش الموبايل
لانه السبب الاول للتعصيب..وبعدها الامراض..
مثلاُ بالسويد سلقوه بيضة لما فتحوه الخط بتاع
 الموبايل ساعة وشوية جنب البيضة...
وانا من النوع اللي مش بيعرف التعصيب
اجيبه لنفسي ليه؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندي خطين تلفون ارضيين
واصلهم على هاندي دقيق مسافته  5 كيلومتر خط نار
بتلقى وبتصل عملية يعني معقدة لازمة توصيلات وانتينات
ومقويات الى اخره
انما المهم الان بيشتغل كويس من تلات سنين لليوم...
بتصل وبتلقى 
شكراً زاما
الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2010)

احسن واسهل نوع هو نوكيا طبعاااااااااا

تليفوني كان n76 الأحمر بس ميكو حرقلي شاشتة

دلوقتي غيرتة لـ n86 8mp الأبيض​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> الحقيقة الموضوع بسيط أووووووووووى ..
> 
> كل واحد مننا يدخل يقولنا موبايله نوعه أيه ؟؟
> 
> ...



*ثانكس زاما لفكرة الموضوع
لذيذة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أنا معى موبايل عادى نوكيا
> 
> وعاوز واحد جديد حديث هديه منكم
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​



يا سلام أ / النهيسى حضرتك تأمر ..

أدينى العنوان و أوصله لغاية البيت ..


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تقريبا عشان سوفت وير بتاعه سهل *
> *والله اعلم:11azy:*​




بس بجد يا روكا ، السوفت وير لسامسونج سهل أووووووووووى و مش عقد ولا لوغريتمات ..

نورتى الموضوع يا رووووكا ، ياريت تشرفينا بالمتابعة ، يمكن يكون لأخواتنا رأى تانى ..


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> اول موبايل ليا كان الكاتيل كان من 7 سنيين  حاجة كدة كانت تملى العين اد كف الايد هههههههه
> بعد كدة جبت حاجات كتيييييير كلها نوكيا
> لحد ما ستقريت على موبايلى حبيبى ما اقدرش استغنى عنه ابدا و مش عايزة اغيره خالص
> نوكيا 6085 بحبه اوى بينى و بينه الفة و عشرة ههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليه ليا



أه عارفها الموبايلات دى كانت عاملة زى الشبشب كبيرة أوووووووووووى ..

ألفة و عشرة هههههههههههههههه

حلوة الحتة دى يا زيزا ..

الهى يارب يكتر لك رصيده وميئطعلكيش شحنه أبداً ..

أهووووووه أدينى دعيت لموبايلك هاتى حاجة بئى :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:

نورتى يا زيزا ..


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ما بستعملش الموبايل
> لانه السبب الاول للتعصيب..وبعدها الامراض..
> مثلاُ بالسويد سلقوه بيضة لما فتحوه الخط بتاع
> الموبايل ساعة وشوية جنب البيضة...
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشاركتك عسل يا كليمو ..

قلبت الموضوع محاضرة علمية ، طبعاً ما أنت مشرف (( القسم العلمى )) أثر فى سلوكك و مداخلاتك ..

شئ صحى أنك تمشى من غير موبايل ..

بس أقولك على حاجة أنا مش كل دقيقة بعمل مكالمة ، أنا بستعمله أكتر كراديو و كاسيت ..

أشكرك حبيبى لمداخلتك الحلوة دى ..


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> احسن واسهل نوع هو نوكيا طبعاااااااااا
> 
> تليفوني كان n76 الأحمر بس ميكو حرقلي شاشتة
> 
> دلوقتي غيرتة لـ n86 8mp الأبيض​



مين فراشة ؟؟

يادى الهنا و السرور ..

حمد الله ع السلامة ..

نورتى الموضوع ..

لاء أسمحيلى الأول أباركلك ع الموبايل الـ86 ..

أنا الحقيقة جربت النوكيا و غيرها بأمانة الباقى السوفت وير بتاعه لذيذ جداً بالأضافة إنه فى option غير النوكيا خالص ..

بالنسبة للأخ (( ميكو )) ربنا يخليهولك طبعاً و تفرحى بيه ويجيبلك بدل اللى كسروه ،

أنا أقترح أنكِ تكهربى الموبايل الجديد  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ..


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ثانكس زاما لفكرة الموضوع
> لذيذة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



سندريلا الشاشة يا مراحب يا مراحب ..

السونى جميل أخويا بيحب السونى معاه حاجة فى الـ w صوتها فظيع مجسم بشكل رهيب مش فكرة صوت عالى و خلاص ..

بجد أنا نفسى فى حاجة lg رقيقة كدا و سيمبل أووووووووووووووى ..

لما تجيبى وااااااااااحد هاتيلى معاكى هههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا سندريلا ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> سندريلا الشاشة يا مراحب يا مراحب ..
> 
> السونى جميل أخويا بيحب السونى معاه حاجة فى الـ w صوتها فظيع مجسم بشكل رهيب مش فكرة صوت عالى و خلاص ..
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه
يا باشا انت تؤمر
ويوصل لحد البيت
هات رقم حسابك احولك عليه احسن
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2010)

انا من ساعة ما اشتريت موبايلى مغيرتوش

ولا عمرررررررررررى هغيره

لو عجبنى واحد هشتريه مع بتاعى

ههههههههههههه استغلال

موبايلى 6630 الفضى

شكرا زاما على الموضوع الحلو ده
​


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا من ساعة ما اشتريت موبايلى مغيرتوش
> 
> ولا عمرررررررررررى هغيره
> 
> ...




أيه دا أنتى معاكى الموبايل اللى بيسموه (( البطيخة )) ..

أبئى حطيه ف التلاجة فى  الصيف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

لا بس الموبايل دا أنا مش عارف لئيت بنات كتير ماسكاه ، مش عارف ليييييييه ؟؟

لا أقولك أنا فى موبايلات حديثة فى (( الديب مووووووووووووول )) اللى فى أسكندرية ..

بس أزاى يا تاسونى الموبايل دا ما أتسرقش لغاية دلوقتى ؟؟ههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا تاسونى ..


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> يا باشا انت تؤمر
> ويوصل لحد البيت
> هات رقم حسابك احولك عليه احسن
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​



بتتكلمى جد ولا بتهزرى ههههههههههههههههه

لو بتتكلمى جد أسيبلك رقم حسابى .. 30:30:30:30:30:30:

الأهلى جنرال سوستيه *******

ربنا يا بنتى يكتر من أمثالك ، يعمر بيوت المؤمنين جميعاً .. 

قولى أمين ..

و على فكرة أنا مش هاخد الفلوس دى لوحدى أنا هجيب بيها موبايل لـ أ / النهيسى بس مستنى العنوان ..

عشان لما تبعتى تعملى حساب أتنين ..


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2010)

> أيه دا أنتى معاكى الموبايل اللى بيسموه (( البطيخة )) ..
> 
> أبئى حطيه ف التلاجة فى  الصيف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> 
> ...




اسمه بطيخة ؟؟؟؟ مش انت من الصعيد انا اعرف ان فى الصعيد بيقولوا عليه الشيطاااااان

يتسرق منى ده انا بحبه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 مايو 2010)

*كان معايا الدمعه 
وحاليا معايا n 95  *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> بتتكلمى جد ولا بتهزرى ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لو بتتكلمى جد أسيبلك رقم حسابى .. 30:30:30:30:30:30:
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه
وياترى الحساب فاضى زى عوايده ولا ملياااااان
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (21 مايو 2010)

*طيب انا الهاتف بتاعى نوعة مو موجود بالاستطلاع
هههههههههه
عموما انا استعمالى للهاتف قليل جدا وياللى معى هو هاتف iphone

*


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 مايو 2010)

*كل واحد مننا يدخل يقولنا موبايله نوعه أيه ؟؟
انا معايا n82 صيني حاليا
و كان معاه موبايل أيه قبل كدا ؟؟
كتن معايا سامسونج d820 قبل كده بس ملقتش له بطرية
و لو هيغير نفسه يجيب أيه ؟؟
بعد مجربت الغالي (سامسونج) هو شيك بس ملوش بطرية متوفرة غير في التوكيل لقيت ان مفيش احسن من اني اجييب حاجة رخيصة لو وقعت مني مش هزعل عليها و عملية 2 خط في عدة واحدة
شكرا علي الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> بس بجد يا روكا ، السوفت وير لسامسونج سهل أووووووووووى و مش عقد ولا لوغريتمات ..
> 
> نورتى الموضوع يا رووووكا ، ياريت تشرفينا بالمتابعة ، يمكن يكون لأخواتنا رأى تانى ..


*مش عارفة صدقني*
*هو ساموسنج حلو*
*بس اللي يتعود عليه*
*انا جربته مع بنت خالي*
*مين عارف يمكن تطق في دماغي اجيب سوني ارسكون ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

*انا شايفة في موبايلات ببتوزع*
* انا عايزة واحد:81ls:*​


----------



## zama (22 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> وياترى الحساب فاضى زى عوايده ولا ملياااااان
> هههههههههههههههههههه​




لا ما البركة فيكى تمليه هههههههههههههههههههههههه

أهو بئينا تلاتة و روكا عايزة واحد ..

متشكر أووووووووووووى يا سندريلا نورتينا ..


----------



## zama (22 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> *كان معايا الدمعه
> وحاليا معايا n 95  *​



حلوة الـ 95 بس حجمها مبالغ فيه ..

متشكر لمرورك ، نورتنا يا رومانى ..


----------



## zama (22 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسمه بطيخة ؟؟؟؟ مش انت من الصعيد انا اعرف ان فى الصعيد بيقولوا عليه الشيطاااااان
> 
> يتسرق منى ده انا بحبه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا​



شيطان جديد الأسم دا !!

و مدام قولتى عليه شيطان يبئى ربنا هيضيع منك :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:

نورتينا يا تاسونى ..


----------



## zama (22 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *طيب انا الهاتف بتاعى نوعة مو موجود بالاستطلاع
> هههههههههه
> عموما انا استعمالى للهاتف قليل جدا وياللى معى هو هاتف iphone
> 
> *



حلو أووووووووى الـ iphone و يعتبر هو اللى هتنتشر موضته اليومين دول ..

نورتنا يا جوجو ..


----------



## zama (22 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *كل واحد مننا يدخل يقولنا موبايله نوعه أيه ؟؟
> انا معايا n82 صيني حاليا
> و كان معاه موبايل أيه قبل كدا ؟؟
> كتن معايا سامسونج d820 قبل كده بس ملقتش له بطرية
> ...



بينى و بينك هو الصينى عملى ، بسببه أسعار الموبايلات المستعملة بئيت فى الأرض ..

يا رب تجيب سامسونج لأنه حلو أووووووووووى ..

نورتنا يا أ / ماجد ..


----------



## zama (22 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا شايفة في موبايلات ببتوزع*
> * انا عايزة واحد:81ls:*​



ليه هى الأنتخابات قربت ..

هههههههههههههههههههههه

سندريلا بتوزع موبايلات تبع الخدمة فى المنتدى .. هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا من ساعة ما اشتريت موبايلى مغيرتوش
> 
> ولا عمرررررررررررى هغيره
> 
> ...



*
تقصدى
6680 حبيبتى الوحيد الفضى​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 مايو 2010)

*انا بقى بشحت موبايل امى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معيش موبايلات
ابقى ابعتولى واحد هديه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2010)

> *
> تقصدى
> 6680 حبيبتى الوحيد الفضى​*



نووووووووووووو  6630

لونه فضى
​


----------



## zama (22 مايو 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *انا بقى بشحت موبايل امى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معيش موبايلات
> ابقى ابعتولى واحد هديه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الموبايل التانى ضااااااااااااااع !!

و بعدين معاكى يا كيريا .. :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
* سندريلا هتجيبلي واحد*
* وزاما هيجيبلي واحد تاني *
*عشان انتخبت هههههههههههه:ura1:*​


----------



## zama (22 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> * سندريلا هتجيبلي واحد*
> * وزاما هيجيبلي واحد تاني *
> *عشان انتخبت هههههههههههه:ura1:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

أوك يا روكا أنتى عايزة موبايل و أنا كمان عايز ، يبئى ندور على حد يدينا أحنا الأتنين ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الموبايل التانى ضااااااااااااااع !!
> 
> و بعدين معاكى يا كيريا .. :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:


*
دة انا مسخرة مشهتلاقى منى حد تانى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> ليه هى الأنتخابات قربت ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> سندريلا بتوزع موبايلات تبع الخدمة فى المنتدى .. هههههههههههههههههههه





كدة تفتن عليا 
دى حاجة بتتعمل خفيةيابنى
ههههههههههههههههههه
ضيعت ثوابى انت كدة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أوك يا روكا أنتى عايزة موبايل و أنا كمان عايز ، يبئى ندور على حد يدينا أحنا الأتنين ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ماشي يبقي مين بقي؟؟؟*
*سندريلا صح 30:*​


----------

